# new friends



## huberbauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi

My name is Markus, I am new in this forum and I will be mid january till beginning of february for vacations in thailand.
I want to find some new friends there, locals and expats! I want to expat from europe and Thailand is a possible country; so I hope somebody give me some tips and if somebody is interessted we can meet for a bottle of beer.

Markus


----------



## Sirdar (Dec 1, 2008)

huberbauer said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Markus, I am new in this forum and I will be mid january till beginning of february for vacations in thailand.
> I want to find some new friends there, locals and expats! I want to expat from europe and Thailand is a possible country; so I hope somebody give me some tips and if somebody is interessted we can meet for a bottle of beer.
> ...


Hi Markus

I live In Nontahburi near Bangkok. If you are thinking of stopping for longer than a month it would pay you to go to the nearest Thai Consul in the UK or the country you live and get a 90 day "O" Visa. My E mail is /snip 
Contact me if you need any more info
Happy Christmas
Bryan


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

huberbauer said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Markus, I am new in this forum and I will be mid january till beginning of february for vacations in thailand.
> I want to find some new friends there, locals and expats! I want to expat from europe and Thailand is a possible country; so I hope somebody give me some tips and if somebody is interessted we can meet for a bottle of beer.
> ...


good luck markus. I hang out mainly in Chiang Mai. Contact me if you get there and I will show you around.


----------



## huberbauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Dave O'Dottu said:


> good luck markus. I hang out mainly in Chiang Mai. Contact me if you get there and I will show you around.


Thanks for answering me. I will stay near bangkok but maybe can meet.

Markus


----------

